# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquario MCavaleiro

## Marcos Cavaleiro

Setup 

Equipamento:

Aquário: 130x45x50 vidro de 10 mm com 2 traves francesas
Substracto – 40 kg 
Rocha Viva - 60kg
Iluminação - 6x54 w t5 
Circulação - 2 Tunze 6060 

Refugio 90x11x10
Sump  80x40x30  3 divisorias e vidro de 6
Bomba retorno – heins 3000
Escumador – ATI 250
Ractor de Cálcio – DIY 
Ractor de Kalk – DIY 

Vivos: 

Equipa de limpeza 
30 nassarios; 
10 cerithes
50 eremitas patas verdes
25 patas brancas
60 (burriés)
6 turbo 
5 ophiurus; 
1 ouriço 

Peixes:
6 Cromis
6 Anthias
1 Siganus vulpinus
1 Gobiodon citrinus
4 Amphiprion Ocellaris
1 Sixline
1 Chelmon Rostratus
1 Zanculos
1 Halichoeres chrysus
1 Cirrhitichthys falco
1 Centropyge
1 Labroide
Corais 

Actinodiscus
Ricordias
Rhodactis
sarcophytons
Zoanthus sp
Xenias brancas e castanhas
Montipora 
Acropora  

Invertebrados

Tridacna
1 maxima 
2 derasas


Bom para ja é tudo depois veem umas fotos e o resto, estou a espera do fotografo  :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

De quem já viu o aqua... está muito Booooommm..... :SbOk3:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Obr Jose vai caminhando  :yb665:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obr Jose vai caminhando


Eheheheh... humildade... eheheh  :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbOk3:   :SbBravo:   :SbOk:  está mesmo muito bom... continua, essa longa caminhada!!!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Eu continuo a achar que esta muito vazio mas preciso ter calma.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Eu continuo a achar que esta muito vazio mas preciso ter calma.


Já sabes, se quiseres a oferta é só dizeres!!!  :Wink:  mas de qualquer modo só que esteja como quando eu o vi, já está um espectáculo... de qualquer forma, crava lá o fotografo para o pessoal ver umas fotos desse teu Reef(zinho)...  :Wink:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Tenho que cravar Joao ou o Duarte para la ir a casa tirar umas fotos de jeito, verdade ofertazinha te agradeço tb.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem, Marcos,
Tens aí cirurgiões suficientes para montar um bloco operatório... :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
A pois é alguinhas, alguinhas é para isso que ca estao e gosto mais deste tipo de peixes :yb624:  .

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mas, sem querer ser chato, como bem sabes, seguramente, vai ser complicado manter essa "matilha" num aquário do tamanho do teu. Vai dar molho, mais cedo ou mais tarde

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Sim joao é o que dizem mas pode ser que sejam todos amigos, por agora anda la tudo aos beijinhose se dao todos bem vamos ver.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Espero, sinceramente, que corra tudo bem, mas com a mesma sinceridade te digo que estou muito céptico...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Eu sei Joao pode ser que tenha sorte, eu os trato bem e converço com eles para se darem bem :yb624:   :yb624:   pq quem se portar mal vai logo de foguete :SbSourire2:  .

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Espero, sinceramente, que corra tudo bem, mas com a mesma sinceridade te digo que estou muito céptico...


Boas...

Marcos, eu tb não quero ver o teu lindo aqua mal, mas acho que é como aqui o João disse... no fim de semana fui buscar um zebrasoma flavescens e no aqua onde estava, andavam todos à Po***da... literalmente de minuto a minuto havia um que investia sobre outro... enfim, desejo-te como deves calcular, muita sorte, até porque o teu aqua, está um espectáculo (e és um gajo fixe  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  )!!!!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Obr Jose pelo agrado mas nao exageres senao as pessoas pensam que é verdade,mas o importante é meter tudo na linha mustrar quem manda la em casa sou eu nao eles :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Castelo

> Eu sei Joao pode ser que tenha sorte, eu os trato bem e converço com eles para se darem bem   pq quem se portar mal vai logo de foguete .


Esta correcto :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Finalmente o setup desse aquário... já só faltam as fotos! Posso dizer que está bem giro (já o vi há algum tempo agora ainda deve estar melhor....). :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Lucas

Para quando surgem essas fotos?

Abraço

Ricardo

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Marcos
Realmente o aquario esta muito bom,pelo menos esta no bom caminho,agora só poderei falar mais depois de umas fotos pois assim nao dá para opinar :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ,mas tens os meus parabens está muito bom e com boa aparençia

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Paulo
Podes sempre vir ver ao vivo assim nao te engano com as fotos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  obr paulo pelas palavras

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marcos

Não sou muito de gabar, só por gabar os membros ou os aquarios que observo, mas...

Vou precisar de ver mais fotos para tirar conclusões acerca da tua montagem.

Com a quantidade de peixes que tens no teu sistema, preciso de ver mais alguma coisa antes de pronunciar. 

Se alguem me disse-se que tinha num aquario com as dimensões do teu essa quantidade de peixes:




> 1 Paracanthurus hepatus
> 1 Zebrasoma flavescens
> 1 Zebrasoma scopas
> 1 Cryptocentrus cinctus
> 1 Gobiodon citrinus
> 2 Amphiprion Ocellaris
> 1 Premnas biaculeatus
> 1 Acanthurus leucosternon 
> 1 Ctenochaetus strigosus
> ...


mesmo sem ver, pessoalmente confesso que ficaria muito surpreendido no sucesso do aquario.

Mostra umas foto gerais e de promenor para a gente.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca 
Concertesa que vou por so estou espera que algum fotografo de qualidade va la a casa para as meter, mas tenho esses pexinhos todos quem la foi casa pode comprova-lo.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

So mias uma coisa juca quando vieres a lisboa podes vir confirmar se quizeres.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ansioso para ver os fotos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Marcos.
Eu como conheço bem este aquario dizia só uma coisa "pode vir a ser um grande aqua". :SbOk:  
Porque tem condições para isso e o Marcos é bom nisto dos salgados.
Sim ,Juca tem alguns peixes é verdade ,mas a maior parte deles são muito pequenos ainda.
No futuro o Marcos vai ter de vender os que nenos gosta é claro ,mas até lá vai apreciando-os no seu aqua ,são lindos .

Boa sorte para esse aqua Marcos "MAIS FOTOS".

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Isso mesmo Rogerio ate la é engorda-los e curti-los que devem demorar ainda tempinho ficarem grandes nao  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Marcos diria que o teu aqua esta lindo.

keep going

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Entao aqui esta so 2 fotos para Juca contar os peixes porque qualidade é fraca do fotografo :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Russo

Olá Marcos,

belo reef que tens aí  :SbOk:   e não te preocupes, quando eles crescerem podes pô-los aqui em casa que eu tenho espaço  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Um abraço  :Vitoria:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi Marcos
Coneço esse aqua de algum lado...
Já estive aí, não???


Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Sim ja ca tiveste em casa a velo sim.obrigada, e tu Rui Russo fica combinado entao irem para ai quando crescerem.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

É isso mesmo, bem me parecia.
As mudas que fui aí buscar, sobreviveram todas e estão enormes.
E o teu aqua continua lindo...
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas Companheiro...

e que tal quando convidas a malta a ir lá a casa ver o aqua não pedes para levar uma máquina fotográfica????   :Admirado:  

vê se te despachas com as fotos para poder dar o "ar da minha graça"  :yb624:  

 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

já sabes amigo...

Aquele abraço bem junto ás costelas...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Marco
Para mim o aquario esta muito bom,e se tu no setup disseste o que tinhas nao vejo razao para alguem duvidar dos peixes que tens mas....
Quando eles crescerem e nao tiveres espaço eu tambem aceito alguns :yb624:   :yb624:  
Assim que possa vou fazer-te uma vesita para conhecer o teu aquario e a ti tambem pois nem nos conheçemos.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Está aí um aquáriozinho com Classe!
A ver se colocas aí umas fotozinhas à maneira...
Isso promete!

Abraço

Bernas

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Geraldo
O mal é que eu so ofereço tremosos quando ca veem por isso niguem traz maquina fotografica, mas para breve a coisa vai la ou em ultimo caso vens ca tu :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Paulo sabes que minha porta esta sempre aberta para os amigo, so nao levas é gambas mas podes comer tremosos com uma bejeca que ja é muita bom :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
Minhas ultima compra, foto nao esta muito boa mas.........

----------


## José David

Oi Marcos, gostei muito do aquário, apesar das poucas fotos que tens dá para ver que está muito bem conseguido.  :Pracima:  

A ver se combinamos um dia destes, caso queiras claro  :yb624:  , eu ir aí a massamá para ver o aquário ao vivo, visto que somos práticamente vizinhos!! ehehe
Tás convidado para ver o meu, apesar de não ter quase nada e de ser um NanoPico (100litros)  :Olá:  

Um abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Algumas Fotos

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Para mim o teu aquario esta muito bom no layout  e apresenta sinais de boa qualidade nas peças que tens,os meus parabens,esta muito bonito,tem evoluido muito bem.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas
> Para mim o teu aquario esta muito bom no layout  e apresenta sinais de boa qualidade nas peças que tens,os meus parabens,esta muito bonito,tem evoluido muito bem.


Obrigado amigo paulo tens que ca vir buscar umas mudas :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Marcos, mete aí uma foto geral do aquário.
Estão aí umas tridacnias bem bonitas.

António

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá,
> 
> Marcos, mete aí uma foto geral do aquário.
> Estão aí umas tridacnias bem bonitas.
> 
> António


Aqui esta Antonio mas a corais que ja os vendi depois de tirar a foto, estou espera de novo de um fotografo :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose.Silva

Boa noite marco,

Bem tens um aquario dentro das medidas que ando a projectar e tens uma tampa made in home que eu gostava de ver mais ao promenor...

por acaso nao era pedir muito tirares uma fotos como apoias a tampa no aqua, e tenho mais um pedido que era tipo umas fotos onde se possa ver aqua todo, mesmo a sump. thx 


Da madeira 

Um obrigado.

Silva

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola jose
A tampa esta apoiada em 2 vidros que tenho em casa ponta do aquario, foto neste momento nao posso pq fotografo nao esta ca em casa :yb665:   :yb665:  , mas alguma duvida me manda uma mp que podemos falar no messenger :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Novas fotos tiradas pelo companheiro Daniel Pedro :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Mais umas

----------


## Heitor Simões

Tá!

Bacano.

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Marcos  :Olá:  

Tenho tido o prazer de conviver contigo, por isso, poder observar melhor o teu aquário e a dedicação que tens por ele. :SbOk:  
Que poderei dizer?  :yb665:  Que é um aquário simpático que dá gosto ver. Não é grande mas também não é pequeno na beleza que irradia.  :tutasla:  
Uma coisa, que eu gostei de ver e tu és um mestre disso, foi a percentagem de DIY, que o teu sistema comporta, senão quase a sua totalidade. :yb677:  
A necessidade aguça o engenho e tu soubeste aproveitar de melhor maneira dessa tua habilidade.
Parabéns :SbOk:   :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tens aí peças de muito boa qualidade - parabéns. Essa montipora de pólipos roxos é qualquer coisa...

Agora fica a faltar uma foto geral.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas, Marcos  
> 
> Tenho tido o prazer de conviver contigo, por isso, poder observar melhor o teu aquário e a dedicação que tens por ele. 
> Que poderei dizer?  Que é um aquário simpático que dá gosto ver. Não é grande mas também não é pequeno na beleza que irradia.  
> Uma coisa, que eu gostei de ver e tu és um mestre disso, foi a percentagem de DIY, que o teu sistema comporta, senão quase a sua totalidade. 
> A necessidade aguça o engenho e tu soubeste aproveitar de melhor maneira dessa tua habilidade.
> Parabéns


Obrigado pelas tuas palavras Alves, tb contigo tenho aprendido muito e me tens ajudado no meu sistema  :SbOk:  
Para ti obr tb diogo pelas tuas palavras, sobre foto geral o fotografo nao tirou com muita pena minha,mas ca vira outro dia tirar mais, sobre os corais tenho que dar tempo ao tempo para os corais crescerem, a coisa vai la mas demora :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  

O Que  gosto mais no teu aqua é o que nao se ve... (DIY).
  Ha as xenias........zzzzzz


     abraços :SbOk:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Ricardo
Diy andam espalhados ai pelo forum basta procurares.Xenias ja tenho muito menos que tinha, ando tiralas aos poucos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Marcos,

Parabéns pelo aquário, está excelente! Admiro a tua dedicação e o jeito para os projectos DIY.

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Marcos,
> 
> Parabéns pelo aquário, está excelente! Admiro a tua dedicação e o jeito para os projectos DIY.
> 
> Abraço


Ola Ricardo
Em grande parte tu és o culpado de me meter nos diy como sabes :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Venho só adicionar umas fotos que a unica coisa que lhe foi alterado foi um CROP na zona mais interessante e um resize para caberem na galeria.

O "*Charco*" do *Companheiro* Marco esta bastante Bom. 

Geral


Tridacna



Bubble



Zoanthus


Cerianthum


Acropora





Montipora



Hepatus



Histrix


Zebrassoma


Palhaço


Anthia


Flavescens


Aconselho-te vivamente a reveres as cores do teu monitor porque aquilo que vi ai em tua casa e o que vejo em minha casa é bastante diferente.

Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Marco, o aquario esta belo  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Parabéns Marco o aquario está muito bom.

Acho só que tens muitos corais, penso que com o tempo e uma boa selecção isso ficaria mais ''aliviado''. Não gosto muito de ver os corais a abafarem-se uns aos outros, a não ser que sejam grandes peças.

Mas tens aí corais com umas cores lindissimas e aparentam muita saude.

Essa montipora de pólipos roxos parte-me todo...LINDA!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Mias umas................

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Marcos 
Há alguns dias tive a oportunidade de comentar um coral sublime que agora sei ser teu, mais concretamente este aqui: 



assim mantenho o que escrevi  :Palmas: e aproveito também para felicitar o fotografo :Palmas: 

quanto a este aqui: 



tenho um mas fico sempre bem impressionado quando vejo outros como  o teu que está magnifico. :Palmas: 

O sistema que nos apresentas, para além da sua beleza, revela, senão muita dedicação, pelo menos e já não é pouco, atenção e sensibilidade.  Parabéns :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Obrigado Pedro pelas tuas palavras, a meu ver o que me falta é so tamanho e um coral que é uma millepora rosa o resto a nivel de corais esta feito penso eu :yb665:   :yb665: .
Achinata tenho 2 cores, a outra que nao tenho foto no forum ainda estou haver se muda de cor ou nao :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Marcos,

Aquário muito bem distribuido, belos corais e muita cor.

Muito bonito.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Paulo Serrano

boas Marcos
Esse aquario ao vivo é muito mais bonito, parabens.

----------


## Santos Madeira

Boas!!!não haja dúvida que está engraçado mas já vi melhor!!!! ( não lhe digam nada mas isto é só para lhe atazanar o juízo), até porque eu já fui 5 vezes ao Oceanário!!!!!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas!!!não haja dúvida que está engraçado mas já vi melhor!!!! ( não lhe digam nada mas isto é só para lhe atazanar o juízo), até porque eu já fui 5 vezes ao Oceanário!!!!!


Boas... 

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , mas ainda não viram nada, então com o novo escumador!! hehe vai ficar...  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Meu ultimo brinquedo

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Marcos  :Olá:  

Um belo DIY. Esta bem idêntico ao original, ou será que a foto é de outro?? :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas, Marcos  
> 
> Um belo DIY. Esta bem idêntico ao original, ou será que a foto é de outro??


Segredo alves tens que ca vir casa ver............

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Segredo alves tens que ca vir casa ver............


Grande DIY.... vai lá vai... !!! hehehe

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Marcos
Deve ser um daqueles daí mas é o gito....LOLOLOLOLOL

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Realmente o teu aquario esta muito bom e com peças muito bonitas e com exelente aspecto,e ve-se que tens dedicaçao por ele,dou-te tambem os parabens pelo exelente escumador que que tens é muito bom mesmo ,mas a foto  é do 250 novo modelo o que é muito bom e espetacular.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Realmente o teu aquario esta muito bom e com peças muito bonitas e com exelente aspecto,e ve-se que tens dedicaçao por ele,dou-te tambem os parabens pelo exelente escumador que que tens é muito bom mesmo ,mas a foto  é do 250 novo modelo o que é muito bom e espetacular.


Obr Paulo
Tive a sorte de receber um com esta nova saida de agua, vamos ver se faz assim a diferença ou nao, uma delas ja xeguei a conclusao, faz menos ou nenhuma bolhas a saida do escumador devido a nao ter queda de agua.Es sempre bem vindo minha casa :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Marcos, parabéns pelo teu aquário. Tens alguns corais espectaculares e o aquário no conjunto muito bom  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  .
Não vi as montiporas que que me comprás-te à cerca de um ano, houve algum problema?

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Marcos, parabéns pelo teu aquário. Tens alguns corais espectaculares e o aquário no conjunto muito bom   .
> Não vi as montiporas que que me comprás-te à cerca de um ano, houve algum problema?
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço
> Pedro Costa


Ola pedro
Se repares estao 2 que vieram ai do teus aquario estao todas de muito boa saude :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Minha ultima compra :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ja come e tudo vamos ver se dura

----------


## José Alves

> Minha ultima compra   ja come e tudo vamos ver se dura


 :yb624:   :yb624:  Passa a ser a jóia da Coroa. Depois já veio ensinado e educadinho :Coradoeolhos:   :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Passa a ser a jóia da Coroa. Depois já veio ensinado e educadinho


 :yb624:   :yb624:  e tao mansinho que ele é alves foi apanhado a mao e tudo :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Alves

> e tao mansinho que ele é alves foi apanhado a mao e tudo


 :yb624:   :yb624:  e eu não sei  :yb624:  também não foi o único a ser apanhado a mão...por isso, disse ser educadinho  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> e eu não sei  também não foi o único a ser apanhado a mão...por isso, disse ser educadinho


Pois é alves peixes de boa qualidade nao é para todos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

foi por pouco quase que vinha até aqui ao norte esse lindo peixe: :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

que tenhas muita  sorte com ele :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

> boas
> 
> foi por pouco quase que vinha até aqui ao norte esse lindo peixe:  
> 
> que tenhas muita  sorte com ele


 :yb624:   :yb624:  Carlos...nem de longe...este peixe já fazia parte do aquário do Marcos faz os quinze dias. É verdade que ele ainda pensou te proporcionar a sua aquisição...mas depois de esperar tanto tempo para colocar no seu aquário o qual passou a ser a 'jóia da coroa'...ficou difícil se desfazer dele (não se cala de dizer que come que nem uma alarve, pior que o dono... :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos: )
Mas quem sabe, pode ser que se canse dele.... :SbSmileyBisous:   :JmdALEnvers:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> boas
> 
> foi por pouco quase que vinha até aqui ao norte esse lindo peixe:  
> 
> que tenhas muita  sorte com ele


Boas Carlos
Quem sabe uma boa proposta............

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Quem sabe uma boa proposta............


se realmente estiver a venda eu compro :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  não me importo de pagar acima do valor de mercado por o peixe, :JmdALEnvers:  mas tudo dentro do razoavel :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

BoasCarlos
Manda mp oferta............ou quem sabe troca por um coral :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Marcos,

É sempre um prazer ver aquários muito bem cuidados e de muito boa saúde.  :Palmas:  
Lindas cores e fotos de verdadeira maravilha.  :SbOk:  
Lindos Corais e de cores que não sei como as mantens. Tens as lampadas actinicas ligadas quanto tempo?

Que aditivos lhes dás?

Os meus parabens está 4 **** e meia. só não posso dar 5 pois tens as bombas á vista mas como poderás ver no meu aquário tambem as tenho mas com uma grande diferencia o meu só esta 1/4 de * :yb620:   :yb620:  
Como estou neste hobby á ano e meio penço que com o tempo poderei chegar perto mas terei que esperar muito muito tempo.

Admiro a tua dedicação pois sem ela não tinhas tamanha maravilha.

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Não vou deixar de acompanhar qualquer mudança do teu aquário.....

Um abraço e a té breve.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Marcos,
> 
> É sempre um prazer ver aquários muito bem cuidados e de muito boa saúde.  
> Lindas cores e fotos de verdadeira maravilha.  
> Lindos Corais e de cores que não sei como as mantens. Tens as lampadas actinicas ligadas quanto tempo?
> 
> Que aditivos lhes dás?
> 
> Os meus parabens está 4 **** e meia. só não posso dar 5 pois tens as bombas á vista mas como poderás ver no meu aquário tambem as tenho mas com uma grande diferencia o meu só esta 1/4 de *  
> ...


Ola Marco
Neste momento tenho 8 horas de t5, e ando a meter iodo,estroncio, aminacidos da fauna marim e açucar, de resto mudas de agua todas semanas e comidinha para a peixada que sao 22 :SbOk:

----------


## António Paes

> Neste momento tenho 8 horas de t5, e ando a meter iodo,estroncio, aminacidos da fauna marim e açucar


Além de um aquário mto bonito é um aquário mto doce também  :yb624:  .
Tem cuidado com a diabetes.
Parabéns pelo novo peixinho.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Meu Rebanho de 22 peixes comer ovos de lagosta :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: fora os timidos que nao quizerem se expor ao publico.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Novo compra  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Minha lambujinha nova :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muito bonita, parabens o aqua esta mesmo lindo  :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Obrigado Roberto
Aqui em portugal é dificiul encontrar tridacnas com muita cor, mas estas ca vao aparecendo.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,




> Obrigado Roberto
> Aqui em portugal é dificiul encontrar tridacnas com muita cor, mas estas ca vao aparecendo.


Ora ai está uma boa verdade!

Parabens Marcos pelo excelente aquário.
Tens ai umas peças bem bonitas, pena que essas cores só se possam ver bem ao vivo! :SbOk:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas,
> 
>  pena que essas cores só se possam ver bem ao vivo! 
> 
> Atentamente,


Boas Tiago
Continuo a espera de um fotografo de qualidade para vir ca tirar fotos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ofertas sao muitas compri-las é que esta de chuva, mas sem problema os amigos veem sempre ca casa ver :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

E 
Sem duvidas vale a pena ver pois tem umas cores lindas.
um abraço

----------


## João Castelo

Boas tardes,

Esse aquário entre outras coisas tem:

- Bonitos corais
- Lindas cores 

Mas principalmente :

- Bicharada com fartura. É uma loucura vê-los comer.Não dá para explicar.

Está tudo no sítio certo e ao pormenor.

Grande aquário.

 :Olá:  

Ah, é verdade, aquela agua límpida não passa despercebida.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:SbSourire2:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Hoje mudei minha iluminaçao para 6x54w calha da ati e ficou assim :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Marcos,

Quais são as lampadas que meteste com a calha?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Ricardo
Neste momento tenho 4 actinicas e 2 Aquablue Spezial .

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Marcos,
Mas não te parece que o aqua ficou demasiado "azulado"??
Se calhar ficava com um aspecto mais porreiro,se fossem 4 aquablue special e só duas actinicas. :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Deduzo que tenhas mantido as HQI´s, certo?
Deduzo também que a foto que nos mostras seja com apenas as T5 acesas, certo?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Diogo
Nao neste momento vou so manter a calha e ver o que isto vai dar, depois logo se ve a nivel de crescimentos e restantes coisas, mas desde ja estou muito satisfeito com a luz que a calha da e a uniformidade da mesma  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Eu diria...

Gostas ?!!!

Então essa iluminação está perfeita.

Devo acrescentar que em minha opinião, tambem acho demasiadas actinicas...


mas isso é só o que eu acho  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Sim juca gosto bastante ate e a culpa é tua :yb624:   :yb624:  em prencipio tb nao é para ficar assim vou meter 4 50/50 e mais 2 actinicas :SbOk:  , mas neste momento era luzes k eu tinha ca em casa.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pois... eu não gosto! Mas como o aqua é teu...!
Agora a questão é - será que terás os mesmos crescimentos com um espectro tão azulado?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Pois foi o que eu disse,tiras duas blue e poes duas speçial e fica impecavel...quanto aos resultados ja sabes quem os tem............ :Admirado:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Pois foi o que eu disse,tiras duas blue e poes duas speçial e fica impecavel...quanto aos resultados ja sabes quem os tem............


Pois é isso mesmo paulo desde ja publicamente te agradeço a venda e como tudo foi tratado com a minha nova calha :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

fotos de hoje sem mais nada de novo :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Marcos,

Esse aquário está mesmo fantástico! Uma dica em relação à parte fotográfica, procura na tua máquina a regulação relativa ao balanço de brancos (WB - White balance). Normalmente podes regular esta função para a iluminação azulada do teu aquário, para fazé-lo tens de arranjar uma placa branca, colocá-la dentro do aquário, apontar para lá a máquina e (tendo esta função activa: WB > custom) pressionas "Set". Após teres regulado o WB as cores as fotos ficam mais naturais.

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Ricardo
Estas fotos sao de um amigo que veio ca hoje a casa tiralas, a minha maquina nao tinha esta qualidade, continuo espera de um fotografo bom :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Em vez de esperares por um fotógrafo bom (a.k.a. João Ribeiro) porque é que não compras uma boa máquina? Quem sabe acabas viciado em fotografia de aquários tal como o Juca!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Em vez de esperares por um fotógrafo bom (a.k.a. João Ribeiro) porque é que não compras uma boa máquina? Quem sabe acabas viciado em fotografia de aquários tal como o Juca!


Boas Ricardo
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  nem me referia ao Joao pq ele ja me prometeu a 1 ano mas devido a falta de tempo ainda nao pode ca vir tirar as fotos, mas esta para breve.Em relaçao a maquina mais um vico..........ja tenho muitos que xeguem nao quero mais :yb624:

----------


## Bruno Pereira

a iluminação é a mesma q tens?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> a iluminação é a mesma q tens?


 Mesma como assim?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Em vez de esperares por um fotógrafo bom (a.k.a. João Ribeiro) porque é que não compras uma boa máquina? Quem sabe acabas viciado em fotografia de aquários tal como o Juca!


Eu li, Ricardo  :yb624:

----------


## Bruno Pereira

> Mesma como assim?


se fizeste alguma alteração na iluminação?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Eu li, Ricardo


Juca nao me digas que te tas oferecer para vir tirar tu as fotos e te consideras um fotografo altura? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> se fizeste alguma alteração na iluminação?


 Bruno a poucos dias mudeia a aluminaçao do aqurio para t5, esta numas respostas mais a tras :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Hoje nao tinha nada para fazer resolvi montar um refugio no meu sistema, a ideia é para meter mudas la dentro e algas :Coradoeolhos:  so falta as algas :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas

Eu tenho macros algas se quiseres diz .
Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas
> 
> Eu tenho macros algas se quiseres diz .
> Abraço


Oi Careca
Que algas tens tu?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Fotos tiradas ja com a nova luz e pelo nosso amigo Nilton :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Mais

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ainda mais

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Agora sim tenho fotos de qualidade para mustrar, aqui fica so uma enquanto o fotografo prepara mais, obrigado Joao :yb677:   :yb677:  
Para alguns que diziam que o meu aquario nunca ia ter sucesso nao me parece que teja assim tao mau :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Parabens Marcos... o aquário está muito bonito. A ver se as ultimas fotos de que falas já mostram melhor a beleza e cores do aquário porque não tem nada a ver...
Tive o prazer de visitar este aquário e está muito bonito com cores fantásticas mesmo com a quantidade imensa de peixes presentes no sistema... 
Mais uma vez os meus parabens Marcos!!  :SbOk3:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Devo dizer-te que olhando para esta foto...



...fiquei preocupado com a cor do teu aqua...mas agora...



...com esta foto do João estou mais descansado! Afinal o aqua não está tão azul como as fotos anteriores demonstravam! Parabéns parece-me (mesmo sem ter visto ao vivo - sim eu sei que já me convidaste!!!!) que está muito bom.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Obr Marco e Diogo, em relaçao as lampedas como ja tinha referido no inicio das t5 tinha 4 azuis pq era as lampedas que ca tinha em casa, agora neste momento so te 2  :SbOk: 

Ps. Diogo quando quizeres pode aparecer basta dizer

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Olá Marcos,
Está a dezfazer-te dos teus cirurgiões por algum motivo em especial?Falta de espaço?
O teu aqua é para mim uma das referencias em Portugal vai ficar mais pobre sem essa bicheza...Mas continua lindo. 
Cumpts
Jc

----------


## João Castelo

Marcos,

O teu aquário esta bonito e sabes que o está. Muita cor e muito movimento.

O meu aqua com menos de metade dos teus peixes está mais lotado.

A forma como a rv está distribuída permite uma quantidade enorme de cavernas e refúgios criando condições para que todos eles consigam circular livremente e com espaço suficiente. E depois, todos aqueles peixes..... é espectacular.

Já agora tenho que te dizer - Obrigado.

Ando há algum tempo a tentar abordar o assunto de uma possível troca de aqua com a minha mulher e ela não me tem dado nenhumas abébias.

Depois de ver o teu ( que adorou ) já diz que tem que ser com calma. Que temos que pensar bem. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Obrigado, obrigado , obrigado  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Um abraço ,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Marcos,
> O teu aqua é para mim uma das referencias em Portugal vai ficar mais pobre sem essa bicheza...Mas continua lindo. 
> Cumpts
> Jc



 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  Joao por essas palavras mereces umas mudas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   agora falando serio, eu como gosto de mudar de vez em quando....., nao vou ficar com menos peixes mas sim mudar de peixes,voutentar meter outro tipo de peixes ja ca moram mais 3, 2 palhaços pretos e um banana, falta navarros e 1 anjo :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Joao por essas palavras mereces umas mudas       agora falando serio, ....


¨Podes sempre oferecer-me uns frags que eu aceito... e eu estou a falar a serio. Embora o meu comentário não fosse nesse sentido. :yb624:   :yb624:  



> :e 1 anjo


Um anjo?? esse vai fazer uma razia nos corais, mas também com tantos podes dar-te a esse luxo :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marcos  :Olá: 

As fotos não devem ser colocadas como anexos, mas sim na nossa galeria.

Um dia destes esgotas o espaço para anexos e não o vamos aumentar.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos que tirei ao aquário do Marcos Cavaleiro
com a nova iluminação.
Excelentes cores dos corais. 























































Parabéns Marcos por esse maravilhoso aquário :SbOk: 

Abraço,
João

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Parabens Marco,está fabuloso. :SbOk3:  
Por curiosidade,que Zebrasoma é o que aparece nas fotos??será um Scopas?

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Bem, que espectáculo  :Palmas:   Parabéns !!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Maravilhoso tanto o sistema como as fotos  :Palmas:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Luis sim esse peixe é scopas que neste momento ja nao é meu, foi apanhado ontem pelo Tiago Garcia, aos restantes obrigado pelas palavras :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...Luis sim esse peixe é scopas que neste momento ja nao é meu, foi apanhado ontem pelo Tiago Garcia...


Temos pena :yb624:  !!
É muito bonito esse Scopas, assim que o vi fiquei logo "embeiçado" por ele!!
Obrigado Marcos :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Demorou mas chegaram as fotos que mostram realmente o aspecto do teu aquário. Como não podia deixar de ser, um belo aquário de um dono dedicado.

Grande abraço amigo Marco
Pedro Pacheco

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá
> 
> Demorou mas chegaram as fotos que mostram realmente o aspecto do teu aquário. Como não podia deixar de ser, um belo aquário de um dono dedicado.
> 
> Grande abraço amigo Marco
> Pedro Pacheco


Boas Pacheco
Mas mesmo assim me falta ca so um coral e tu sabes qual é vamos la ver quando o vou ter :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Marco
E não falta sempre 1?? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Marco
> E não falta sempre 1?? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


Infelizmente sim e cmg doença ainda é pior :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Agora sim!!! :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Tenho mesmo que te fazer uma visita rapidamente!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas Diogo
Isso aproveita enquanto o aquario esta assim por a guerra com nubri continua :yb663:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Temos pena !!
> É muito bonito esse Scopas, assim que o vi fiquei logo "embeiçado" por ele!!
> Obrigado Marcos 
> 
> Atentamente,


Enquanto nao o levaste nao descanças-te, pescaria ate foi mais facil do que eu pensava, tu e o joao foram uma grande ajuda na pesca :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ventuinhas baratas do AKI  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem à noite fiz finalmente uma visita ao Marcos e o que encontrei foi algo de surpreendente! Um aquário pequeno, muito bem montado e com corais de fazer inveja a qualquer um.

As fotos do João já mostraram quase tudo e por isso não vou repetir imagens... espero que as minhas venham complementar essa mostra.

























e a geral...



Parabéns Marcos!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

Nem sei se é da nova imagem de marca, se é do aquario, ou se é das fotos...


mas... EXCELENTES imagens para os meus olhos   :EEK!:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

ò marcos...

As fotos estão "QUASE" parecidas com as minhas.....  :yb620:   :Coradoeolhos:   :yb620:   :Coradoeolhos:   :yb620:   :Coradoeolhos:  

nunca mais atino com isto.

Abraço e parabens .... tenho que dar ai um salto de novo para me convenceres com as T5  :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Diogo 
> 
> Nem sei se é da nova imagem de marca, se é do aquario, ou se é das fotos...
> 
> 
> mas... EXCELENTES imagens para os meus olhos


Boas
Nao sejas mauzinho Juca..... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  é mesmo do aquario, agora so falta a tua vizita com as tuas fotos para estar completo o album de fotos e quem sabe uma ofertazinha ou um compra aí das tuas raridades :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

compra?
marcos sabes bem que o juca nao vende frags :Whistle:  ele oferece de boa vontade,já me ofereceu a mim e é certo que o faz a ti :HaEbouriffe:   como tu sabes bem,agora só nao sei é onde é que o vais por,pois como esse aqua está haverá espaço para mais uns frags?
mesmo que arranjes um buraquinho esse frag vai passar despercebido com a beleza do teu aqua :Coradoeolhos:  
parabens está lindo :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Marcos

Bem sabes que o frag está aqui para ti

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> compra?
> marcos sabes bem que o juca nao vende frags ele oferece de boa vontade,já me ofereceu a mim e é certo que o faz a ti  como tu sabes bem,agora só nao sei é onde é que o vais por,pois como esse aqua está haverá espaço para mais uns frags?
> mesmo que arranjes um buraquinho esse frag vai passar despercebido com a beleza do teu aqua 
> parabens está lindo


Boas Cesar
Eu como customo dizer algumas peças ca do meu aquario teem sempre preço é preciso ter vontade de trocar por outro, e como ando sempre em mudanças cabe sempre mais 1, é so trocar :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
Tava haver aqui umas fotos e dei com isto, crescimento engraçado  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá marcos,

exclente crescimento sem dúvida.  :Pracima:  

qto tempo dista uma foto da outra?

----------


## Rui Chaves

Boas Marcos

Parabens pelo teu AQUARIO :yb677:  , o qual tive o prazer de visitar ontem.
Obrigado pelas Frags. Esta tudo  :SbOk:  

Abraço
Rui Chaves

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> olá marcos,
> 
> exclente crescimento sem dúvida.  
> 
> qto tempo dista uma foto da outra?


Boas
Se queres saber mesmo a verdade nao sei mas ai uns 7 deve ter :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Bom crescimento, e bonita echinata :Pracima:  
cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

fotos de hoje

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Marcos.Muitos parabéns pelo excelente aqua.Consegues ter uma densidade de peixes muito maior do que a maioria dos aquas de recife que tenho visto e ainda pensas por mais.As fotos estao optimas,mas ve-lo ao vivo è outra coisa.
 Um abraço.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Marcos.Muitos parabéns pelo excelente aqua.Consegues ter uma densidade de peixes muito maior do que a maioria dos aquas de recife que tenho visto e ainda pensas por mais.As fotos estao optimas,mas ve-lo ao vivo è outra coisa.
>  Um abraço.


Boas
Obrigado companheiro, é sempre bom conhecer gente nova neste hobby e deu para converçarmos um pouco.Abraços

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Hoje fiz uma visita ao Marcos.
Deixo aqui um registo do que ele tem por lá:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Continuando...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

E continuando...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Blá, blá, blá...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

:yb665:   :yb665:  






Na hora da "paparoca":


Ufa... ...só falta a geral:


Excelente aquário Marcos (dificil de fotografar p'ra caramba!!!).
Continua com o bom trabalho que tens feito e desculpem lá a seca de fotos!! :yb665:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelentes fotografias, Tiago e belíssimo aquário, Marcos
Parabéns !

----------


## Heitor Simões

Marcos,

Aquela echinata é como as botas da tropa "ja marchava" para minha casa  :yb665:  

Abraço.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Obrigado Tiago pelas fotos, nem parecem do meu aquario  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Heitor tudo o que esta aqui dentro tem um valor :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   nao te quero ver triste :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Marcos 
Estas fotos quase que mostram a realidade que ai tens, belas fotos e excelente aqua.
Um abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Meu peixinho esta lindo  :SbSourire2:  



> Blá, blá, blá...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

escusas de ser tao modesto, diz antes assim , a meu aquario está lindo que ninguem te vai desmentir

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Cesar
Para mim nao esta mau , ainda nao esta como eu quero mas preciso de ter tempo para isso.....aquarios nao se fazem em 1.5 meses  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Cesar nao da para abrir as mp vem ao chat do forum :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Como sou de vaipes e maluquices aqui está a ultima :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Tou admirado ninguem dizer nada da minha maluquice ou ja nao á quem me xame maluco :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Sim,

eu digo que és maluco.

Vais come-la assada que ela dentro de dias nao te cabe dentro do aquario.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  tava a ficar preocupado que a cura tinha dado resultado e tava sao de cabeça.......ideia mesmo essa, deixa-la crescer para depois convidar uns amigos para petisco
 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Magano

> Boas
> Tou admirado ninguem dizer nada da minha maluquice ou ja nao á quem me xame maluco


Já não nos consegues surpreender ... de ti já esperamos tudo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Depois de algumas vendas e mechidelas na rocha ficou assim :SbOk:

----------


## Santos Madeira

está giro mas na minha opinião se na foto não se visse a tralha então era ouro sobre azul.  "Opiniães "!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  


> Boas
> Como sou de vaipes e maluquices aqui está a ultima


 Boas Marcos
  Que bicho é que é esse que o Heitor disse que daqui a dias não cabia no aquario.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas Marcos
>   Que bicho é que é esse que o Heitor disse que daqui a dias não cabia no aquario.


Era uma lagosta :SbOk:

----------

